# Request for Music Suggestions [Game]



## JackoWords (Nov 15, 2007)

I am currently working on selecting the in-game music for a video game, and I would like to ask for help in finding suitable music.

I am looking for 11 pieces which have the following qualities:

1) Must be 5-10 minutes in length.
2) Must not have vocals (or, at least, discernable words.)
3) Should be subtle enough for background music, yet enjoyable in its own right.
4) Should convey a sense of optimism, joy or passion; alternatively, could convey a sense of a season.
5) Should not be easily recognizable (we want to avoid 'popular' music and associations, if possible.)

Right now, the only piece of music I am intending to use is the first part of Tchaikovsky's Symphony I. 

If anyone can assist me by suggesting favorite pieces, I would very much appreciate it. And, if you have any links (say, to YouTube or elsewhere) where I can listen to the music, that, too, would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Perhaps _Mercury_ from Gustav Holst's The Planets Suite. Others that come to mind would be _Seranade for Small Orchestra_ by Malcolm Arnold or parts of Shostakovich's Jazz Suites 1 and 2.

Mercury


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Jackowords,

I don't really have any ideas for music for you but I'm interested to know what kind of game it is and on what platform.


----------



## JackoWords (Nov 15, 2007)

Eric;

I am familiar with Mercury, but I will listen to it again to see how good of a fit it is- thanks for the link!

I am not familiar with the Serenade for Small Orchestra, but I will hunt that one down. Although I have not heard the Jazz Suites, that may be too 'modern' for the game.

Regardless, thanks!

Piano;

The game is called 'Academagia', and it is a Sim/RPG for the PC. We plan to release next year around summer. Out site should be up around Christmas time.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll assume you're looking for music that can seamlessly be woven into your RPG world, similar to how it's done in Morrowind and Baldurs Gate. But are you exclusively aiming for orchestral music or would you be open to harpsichord, chamber, or piano music?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, Malcolm Arnold wrote quite a few small band pieces, as did Holst. If you're looking for something "light," then I would think music written [and performed] by smaller ensembles would be what you are looking for...like chamber music, as previously mentioned.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

What about the scherzo from the third symphony by Joachim Raff?


----------



## JackoWords (Nov 15, 2007)

Hex;

I am open to chamber music, and smaller grouping of instruments. That said, what I like about orchestral music is that it can 'feel' like the background noise of an entire world. More focused music 'feels' more like music, made by musicians, if that makes any sense at all? 

Eric;

I do agree that chamber music does sound lighter, in general.

Manuel;

This piece of music is perfect, I really like it. I will have to dig around to find the whole thing, but it is very, very promising. Thanks!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Here you have it for $11.

http://www.amazon.com/Raff-Symphony-No-4/dp/B00000JPZ4


----------



## JackoWords (Nov 15, 2007)

Manuel;

Thanks for the link.


----------

